# Relative price difference between bulks and private labelled?



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Alrighty. Here's the first thing I didn't find a previous answer for. At least, not at this time. Hence, this post.

If one is to consider similar quality and properties of a given t-shirt, how much is the added cost generally to order blanks (say 500 pcs) with your own private label instead of using regular bulks? 

I'm only asking because it seems that in my country replacing neck tags or labels doesn't seem to be just that easy. From what I understood, there have been examples where a company was legally sanctioned for replacing labels. Though I don't know what kind of labels they used and wether or not they were up to the legal norms.

In any case, if I was to order 500 shirts, would I be paying twice the price (compared to bulks) or even triple? I know there's no accurate or a quick answer for this but generally speaking, I'm pondering what the added cost might be.

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You would be paying the price for the blanks, the price to get 500 labels custom made and the price for them to be relabeled.

The labels would probably be about $200-$300 and the relabeling would probably be about .20 - .50 per shirt.


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh, that doesn't sound so bad. So I guess it just comes down to the quality matters and detail.

Great! Thanks!


----------

